# Help with Ikea Alex drawer stops



## BadLeslie (Dec 6, 2011)

So I just purchased and put together a 9-drawer Alex and I'm reaaaally excited about using it to store my growing collection. But after I installed the drawers, I realized they don't pull out all the way. The drawers are 16.5" deep and 11.5" wide but pull out to reveal only 12" in depth of drawer space. That's 4.5" x 11.5" of lost space per drawer! I know I could try to work around it by using the back for things I don't use often or larger objects that can be pulled out easily, but that doesn't seem like a fair compromise for a $120 storage solution. Maybe I'm being stingy. In any case, has anyone found a way around this, either by hacking the drawer and fixing the drawer stops? Did I put it together incorrectly? I'm determined to fix this!


----------



## Skubie123 (Dec 11, 2011)

i have the exact same storage system, and although i love it, the lost space really annoys me, its such a waste!
  	id love to know if you come up with a way around it.


----------



## BadLeslie (Jan 16, 2012)

My brother in law is going to take a look at the drawer slides soon and see if there's anything he can do about it. So I will definitely let you know!


----------

